# Nikon D300S fine af tune?



## ivaylo (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

I recently switched from Canon to Nikon and after the switch I've noticed a problem with the sharpness of all my images. Zoomed on 100% the image is not sharp as it is supposed to be. For example I had the canon's 50/1.4 and now I'm having the nikon's 50/1.4D, and I think they should have similar performance, however the images with the nikon are not sharp enough as I already mentioned. Will the fine tune option in D300s solve my issue? I am having other lenses like 35/1.8 and 85/1.8 and I'm having the same problem. A friend of mine told me that the fine tune is only for back/front focusing issues, typical for third party lenses.

Please advise.

Thank you in advance


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2011)

Your friend was correct.

There is an AA filter (Anti-aliasing) in front of all DSLR image sensors.

Some of those filters are designed to be more aggressive than others. In the Nikon line the D70 had a particualrly less aggressive AA filter than other Nikon models have.

Consequently you cannot directly compare different models in the same camera makers lineup, let alone make comparisons to other camera makers models.

All digital images require some amount of sharpening, because of the AA filter.

You fail to mention if your test shots were made hand held, or with the camera and lens mounted on a good quality tripod. You don't post any examples that have EXIF data intact so that the shutter speed used and other settings can be evaluated as possible causes of soft focus. You don't mention what focus mode was used for any test images.

Have you considered using a tool more accurate than your eye to guage focus accuracy: LensAlign - Micro-Adjust & Fine-Tune Your Auto-Focus


----------



## ivaylo (Aug 21, 2011)

hello, 

thank you for your prompt reply, here is an example:

http://ivaylotodorov.com/focus.jpg

I am shooting on AF-S and I am choosing the focus point, in this case should be on the right eye of the child


----------



## KmH (Aug 21, 2011)

You used f/2, only 1 stop smaller than wide open. With most prime lenses you have to stop the lens down 2 or more stops to get into their focus sweet spot. Use Nikon's View NX (it is on the software disc that comes with the D300s) to verify the focus point.

It looks like the focus point is on the hair to camera right from the childs right ear, and not the eye. Do you use the same Raw converter you used with the Canon photos? 
Most pros do portrature at around f/8.

What Canon camera were you using previously?


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 21, 2011)

That shallow of an aperture and you will miss focus quite often.  Stop down the lens to f8 or 11 and take a shot, and post that so we can see.


----------



## ivaylo (Aug 22, 2011)

@KmH I am using 50/1.4 which should be a bit more sharper on f2 in my personal opinion, I always use wide open apertures and never experienced such a problem. Indeed after I looked into the picture it seems the focus is really on the hear so it seems it must be back/front focusing issue. I used previously Canon 5D, but before that I was shooting with Sony A200 so it is not the full frame who "spoiled" me 
I am using the same RAW converter I used with my previous cameras.
I'll use Nikon's View NX to verify the focus point.
Thank you


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wondering, why did you switch the brands?


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 23, 2011)

Canon's f1.4 is significantly sharper at f2 and below then the nikon f1.4 af-d.  The new "g" nikon 50s are more comparable.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 23, 2011)

ivaylo said:


> hello,
> 
> thank you for your prompt reply, here is an example:
> 
> ...



If you're consistently getting shots like this then yes the AF fine tune options is exactly what you want. Look at the hair and neckline. Your focus is about 3cm back from the target. I suggest through that you use a more controlled and consistent method to set your focus fine tune: Nikon D70 Focus Chart


----------



## FunkyRider (Aug 23, 2011)

The photo looks like the focus was landed on the side hair, eyes were out of focus.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 23, 2011)

This link will lead you to a method to check your focus. It's written up for the D70, but will work with any camera. Nikon D70 Focus Chart



Or you can buy a similar chart online if you have a real burning desire to spend money.

Datacolor SpyderLensCal - full review


----------



## ivaylo (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all. After I used the chart in the link above this is the best result I got with my 35/1.8 lens:

http://ivaylotodorov.com/_DSC1566.JPG

I don't think this is satisfactory but what else I can do...
I am now calibrating my 50/1.4


----------



## ivaylo (Aug 24, 2011)

here is an image on f/6.3 with my 35mm lens, it seems quite soft to me even it's f/6.3:

http://ivaylotodorov.com/_DSC1580.JPG


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 24, 2011)

I had the same issue with my D300s, and AF fine tune has helped quite a bit. Although some of my images are not as sharp as I had hoped for still. I'm using the lenses listed in my signature, but I have mainly switched to manual focus because I was just tired of fighting the AF.


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2011)

The 35 mm f/1.8G is a consumer grade lens, and isn't all that good a lens.


----------



## christian.rudman (Aug 24, 2011)

You say that, but it's really quite the performer at times. Like I said, with manual focus on the D300s, it's sharp, especially for the price range. You can still pick out the focus spots on a consumer grade, just like you can on one of your highend lenses.


----------

